# Bolt Activation



## dt325 (Nov 12, 2014)

Trying to get my bolt activated but i cant seem to get past that first tivo logo... screen goes black occassionally so i assume that is it rebooting. 

Any ideas? Did I just get a bad one? Anyone else having issues?

When you pull this straight out of the box and plug it in without activating on tivo.com (which I have) what should you see? Does it let you get right into setup without technically being activated?


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

I plugged mine in and did all the setup minus the cable card before activating online.
No issues.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds like you may have gotten a bad unit. You should call up TiVo support.


----------



## dt325 (Nov 12, 2014)

i was afraid it was a bad unit... Called up TS and was shocked when they said I should give it up to 72 (SEVENTY TWO?) hours to activate and that this behavior (it never getting any further than the logo screen and constantly "rebooting") was normal.

Going to be pissed that we didnt get ahead of the issue and get a replacement shipped out immediately if that is not the case.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's total BS! Call back and see if you can get someone else. Tell them that you can clearly see it's in a reboot loop. How could it possibly "activate" if it can't even boot into the software?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> That's total BS! Call back and see if you can get someone else. Tell them that you can clearly see it's in a reboot loop. How could it possibly "activate" if it can't even boot into the software?


+1

Call back and see if you get someone actually competent. A perpetual boot look isn't going to be solved by anything other than a replacement unit.


----------

